# FREE Wheels Giveaway!



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey guys, a quick update on our Holiday Giveaway: two $100 CARiD Gift Certificates have already found their 
owners. Congratulations Jesus Calderon (2002 Ford Mustang) and Aaron Jans (GMC 2500HD 2007.5)!

There’s 5 certificates left, one of them could be yours... Have you entered the sweepstakes yet?


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

carid said:


> Hey guys, a quick update on our Holiday Giveaway: two $100 CARiD Gift Certificates have already found their
> owners. Congratulations Jesus Calderon (2002 Ford Mustang) and Aaron Jans (GMC 2500HD 2007.5)!
> 
> There’s 5 certificates left, one of them could be yours... Have you entered the sweepstakes yet?


I entered, am I only allowed 1 entry?


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Macman said:


> I entered, am I only allowed 1 entry?


Yes! Duplicates are rejected automatically.


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

I entered, does that put me in for both the wheels and gift cards or is there another form for the wheels? thanks


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

That's kinda what I was asking^^


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Vampyre Mike said:


> I entered, does that put me in for both the wheels and gift cards or is there another form for the wheels? thanks


Sure! Your entry is counted in both drawings! 



Macman said:


> That's kinda what I was asking^^


My fault.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi folks, 
just a quick reminder that it’s only a couple of days before we raffle off a free set of wheels,
up to $1,000 in value. 
We’ve already got six $100 CARiD gift card winners. Congratulations to Jesus Calderon (2022 Ford Mustang), 
Aaron Jans GMC (2500HD 2007.5), Kimberley Bradshaw (2001 Nissan Sentra), Wesley Eng ( 2011 Nissan Juke), 
Sesa Juliana (’96 Land Rover Discovery), and Thomas Gramlich (2008 Pontiac G6 GXP Coupe).

There’s one more Gift Certificate for auto parts left, so don’t miss it! 
Enter for your chance to win now! => => => CARiD Holiday Giveaway
Stay tuned by  joining us on Facebook
 and following @carid_com on Twitter!


----------



## CruzeNStyle (Dec 24, 2011)

Just signed up! Thanks for this awesome opportunity carid!


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

carid said:


> (2022 Ford Mustang),


WHAT?!?! 2022 mustang? i wanna meet that guy haha...


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Wheels are awesome but way out of price range. This would come in handy.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

But carID.com doesn't offer the wheels I want!!

Lame...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

That's why I'm probably going with Tire Rack for the Enkei EV5s.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> That's why I'm probably going with Tire Rack for the Enkei EV5s.


I bet you simply get a 1k gift reciept. I doubt you have to pick your wheels immediately, in which case I could wait.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> But carID.com doesn't offer the wheels I want!!
> 
> Lame...


Cool so if you win, you can give me the credit then. kthxbai


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Whats the status of my free wheels?


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

The contest is officially over and here’s a quick report FYI. One more lucky guy has joined the list of $100 CARiD Gift Certificate Winners - congratulations to Corey Morgenstern and his 2010 Dodge Challenger, which might get some new auto parts very soon. 

If you’re one of the winners and have already used your gift certificate, share the pictures of your new parts in this thread! 

OK, we bet you’re curious to know who has won the Grand Prize, a free set of wheels from carid.com. The luckiest person in the contest is Aquaria Miller. She was extremely happy to win the new rims for her 2000 Audi S4 and have chosen to go with  TSW Nardo wheels  shown below. 



The wheels have already been shipped to Aquaria and we’re looking forward to getting a photo report from her once the new wheels are installed. 

Even though there can only be one winner in a contest, we really wanted everyone benefit our Holiday Giveaway. That's why we have sent out each participant whose name was not on the winning ticket a $100 discount on custom wheels as a small consolation prize. So check your inbox and enjoy the discount!

Thanks everyone for participating and remember to  join us on Facebook  and  add CARiD on Google+ because we have many more cool prizes to give away in the near future!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Congrats to Aquaria, but I have a question. For te Cruze and Sonic owners, you have an abundanec of whels listed on the site that I know won't fit. If we were to order, would they be custom drilled or would you provide a PCD adapter?


----------

